# nissan patrol and a RB engine



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

So who knows about nissan patrols? 


Seen a few ytube vids of skyline or supra powered nissan patrols . 

Does anyone know if a RB30 block is a direct bolt in. As in engine mounts and matching up to gearbox?


How does a patrols 4 wheel drive work? does it have a crazy sump like on a GTR or can i drop a RB26/30 straight in?


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

the petrol patrol's come with a rb30 in em matty, thats where peeps get the block from.

what silly idea is in yir head now?..............


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

There's heaps of Patrol engine options, pays to buy the right version if you're planning on an Rb engine swap.
Rd28 in the GU has the duel mass flywheel so the bellhousing is a bit longer, (actually has a spacer piece stuck in there) whereas the Rd28 in the GQ has the solid wheel, so shorter bellhousing.
The Rd28 and Rb30 powered Patrols have the small box, (similar to a 32 GTR's) but with different ratios and no ATTESSA clutches, it's just a power divider transfer case.
To get a larger box you'd have to go for a 4.2 or the ZD30 in diesel or the 4.5 or 4.8 in petrol.
If you bought something with a ZD it would have to be real cheap, they're not called the grenade for nothing.
The 4WD bit is ancient technology, a solid beam front axle with leading arms, panhard rod, coils. Swivel hubs with CV joints.
Front propshaft comes straight from the transfer case to the front diff so the engine sump is just the old tin sump, not GTR style or bolt pattern.
As for engine mounts etc, way too many options but if you buy correctly you can drop an Rb30det straight in with only the flywheel to sort out.
Whether the small box will take the big Hp is another question.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Im 99%^ sure robsd done an rb26 into patrol , as discussed previously, oh shit, sorry RB26 womtawt


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matty, here's the one that was for sale on here last year, RB25 powered.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133662-r...3500-a.html?highlight=nissan+patrol+with+rb26


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hmmmmmm I have a 1989 SWB Patrol............... interesting LOL!!!


----------

